# Offset Detailing Essex: BMW E60 530d



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Offset Detailing Essex: BMW E60 530d M-Sport*



*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

Here's a 2006 BMW 530d M-Sport that was booked in for a correction detail. The 530d featured carbon front and rear valance, quad exhausts and 20" genuine BBS RS-GT's.

Thorough wash down with Zaino shampoo, Tardis tar and glue remover, Auto Finesse Citrus Power and Iron Out, Valet Pro PH Neutral snow foam, Microfibre Madness mitts and drying towels, and a variety of brushes for hard to reach areas.

On arrival.




Foam time!


After a thorough clean.


Below are some before and after shots as I worked my way around the car and outside for final pictures. Previous car cleaning was taken care of by the local Morrisons auto car wash and the owner wanted to start looking after the vehicle himself.

If this isn't an advertisement on why you should never visit the local hand car wash, or the supermarket/petrol station auto wash I don't know what is. Probably the worst condition paint I've come across yet. Being BMW's famous carbon black this was more like flat grey with some seriously deep scratches on every single panel. I had my work cut out with this one! The paintwork come out very well with all clouding lacquer gone with some etched in bird mess and the deeper scratches remaining, the deal was to correct what we can, safely and create a great glossy finish with durable protection.

The Rupes Bigfoot machine, pads and polishes were used as usual. After the two stage machining process, Chemical Guys GlossWorks glaze was applied using a Chemical Guys Hex Logic polishing pad via the Rupes to create even more gloss and that great wet look finish. I haven't used Chemical Guys in a while, I forgot what great products they produce!

Auto Finesse Powerseal was applied after the glaze had cured and buffed off with a finishing pad also on the Rupes and then a coat of Auto Finesse's Illusion wax on top as the cherry on the cake. This created an absolutely mental wet look to the paintwork and some durable protection for the owner to work with and enjoy using a variety of different waxes and QD's as they wish.

The 20" RS-GT were sealed with Auto Finesse Mint Rims, tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel and inner arches dressed also. Glass was sealed with Auto Finesse Powerseal. The carbon fibre valances front and rear were protected with Powerseal and Illusion wax. Exhausts were polished with Mothers Mag and Ali polish too.

For the interior a thorough vacuum was in order throughout with Chemical Guys Inner Clean used on the dash and interior panels with Auto Finesse Crystal used on the inside glass.

Onto the pics!























Bootlid before...


Most defects gone.


Bootlid in normal lighting.






Ouch.


After.





More 50/50's.
 








Bonnet glazed.












All wrapped up for the evening.


Done and outside.



















For those wondering where the badges are, the owner was currently waiting on carbon ones to be delivered!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice certainly has its gloss back

liking the wing mirror reflection shot


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing turnaround, hard to beat Carbon Black when it's perfectly polished, Rupes Bigfoot system performed like it was made specifically for the colour when i detailed a near identical 5 series. I couldn't live with the wonky weave in the last pic though, would drive me nuts even cleaning it


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful! One of my all-time favourite cars and certainly the best colour!


----------



## Shinybeemer (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice Job! - Love the 'reflection porn' too! :thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Stunning transformation.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice indeed..... :argie:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work there!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Socal Brian said:


> Beautiful work there!


Thanks Brian!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Taz!


----------



## Seronet (Sep 13, 2011)

Great job nice car :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Lovely job, but why the owner has put 4 exhausts on a diesel trying to make it look like an M5 is beyond me! It's a nice car in its own right, leave it be!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

:argie:looks great, good work


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

E38_ross said:


> Lovely job, but why the owner has put 4 exhausts on a diesel trying to make it look like an M5 is beyond me! It's a nice car in its own right, leave it be!


M5 is the one. :thumb:


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice work on a lovely looking car! I can't help but think it could do with a couple of wheel spacers on the back two though just to beef it up a bit more 

And its a good job that the supermarket car-washes exist otherwise there'd be less work for detailers haha


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Hincey said:


> Nice work on a lovely looking car! I can't help but think it could do with a couple of wheel spacers on the back two though just to beef it up a bit more
> 
> And its a good job that the supermarket car-washes exist otherwise there'd be less work for detailers haha


Hahaha true that!

Regarding the wheels they are 10j's on the rear - you could definitely fit a couple more inches in there!


----------

